# VMR Wheels | V718 Mesh Design Wheels IN STOCK!



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

*VMR | Wheels – V718's in stock!*







































For more information contact me directly via PM, email ([email protected]), by phone at 714-442-7916 extension 107. You can also contact any of our authorized dealers for more info.​
*V718 Features:*
-Aggressive Concave Design
-JWL, VIA & ISO-9001:2000 Certified
-VMR's Unmatched Customer Service
-Effective Wheel & Tire weight on par with stock weight!

*Tire Packages:*
Wheel & Tire packages are available! With our in-house Hunter GSP 9700 Road-Force Balancing machine, our experienced technicians will flawlessly mount & road-force balance your setup, eliminating vibrations and preventing any chance of wheel damage due to the tire mounting procedure.

*Warranty:*
All VMR | Wheels include a one (1) year limited warranty covering any and all manufacturer's defects, including defects in the finish.


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

Happy Friday Vortex! Don't forget that we also offer wheel & tire packages. :wave:


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

V718s are in stock and ready to ship in most fitment & sizes! Give me a call or shoot me a PM for more info. :thumbup:


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

Want to stand out from the crowd at shows and local meets? Pick up a set of powder coated V718s! 

They are available in a wide variety of powder coat finishes:http://www.flickr.com/photos/vmrwheels/sets/72157627001100117/

Shoot me a PM, Email, or give me a call for more info. -JB























































​


----------



## hightechrdn (Dec 9, 2011)

Can you post up some examples of the weights of these wheels? 18x9 and 19x9 will be the most popular sizes for Mk2 TT's.

Thanks


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

hightechrdn said:


> Can you post up some examples of the weights of these wheels? 18x9 and 19x9 will be the most popular sizes for Mk2 TT's.
> 
> Thanks


Here are some V718 wheel weights:

18x8.5: 22.5lbs
18x9.5: 23.5lbs
19x8.5: 24.5lbs
19x9.5: 26.5lbs


Fitments

19x8.5 ET45:



















19x8.5 ET35:



















19x9.5 ET45:


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

Do you have any pics of V718 in 19x9.5" et45? Bonus points for on a TT. I'm curious how the wider 9.5" translates to an even more deep concave V718 style.


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

Marty said:


> Do you have any pics of V718 in 19x9.5" et45? Bonus points for on a TT. I'm curious how the wider 9.5" translates to an even more deep concave V718 style.


No pictures on a TT unfortunately


----------



## tt-ho (May 26, 2011)

VMRWheels said:


> 19x9.5 ET45:


any ideas what tire size its running?


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

tt-ho said:


> any ideas what tire size its running?


That TT is on 255/35/19 Pirelli's


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

V718's Ready to Ship today! Shoot me a PM or Email for more info


----------



## milo (Feb 19, 2002)

What style of VMR wheels are these and how much does it weight?


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

milo said:


> What style of VMR wheels are these and how much does it weight?


Those are the 19" V713's



















Shoot me a PM for pricing or fitment info!


----------



## bigstu (Mar 6, 2008)

tt-ho said:


> any ideas what tire size its running?


I was also curious about the tire size on Jason's Green TTS with the VMR's. I PM'd him in Jan of last year and asked him, and e told me he was running 245/35 pirelli pzeros.

Here his response to my PM:

"So the wheels are 19x9.5 with a +45 offset and the ires are 245/35 pzeros for a bit of stretch to bevel under the fenders during hard cornering. Love the VMRs on the TT. Especially with the concave centers it looks great on our car. 

As for fender mods, i removed all of the inside fender liner bolts and also shaved off the rear bumper/ fender clip at the 1:00 position. No issues and no regrets!"


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

bigstu said:


> I was also curious about the tire size on Jason's Green TTS with the VMR's. I PM'd him in Jan of last year and asked him, and e told me he was running 245/35 pirelli pzeros.
> 
> Here his response to my PM:
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing that! That's some good info if anybody wants to run a 19x9.5 fitment :beer:


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

V718s IN STOCK!

V718 19x9.5 ET45 5x112 66.6 Gunmetal
V718 19x8.5 ET35 5x112 57.1 Gunmetal, Hyper Silver, Matte Black 
V718 19x8.5 ET45 5x112 57.1 Gunmetal, Hyper Silver 

V718 18x9.5 ET45 5x112 66.6 Gunmetal, Hyper Silver, Matte Black 
V718 18x8.5 ET35 5x112 57.1 Gunmetal, Hyper Silver, Matte Black 
V718 18x8.5 ET45 5x112 57.1 Gunmetal, Matte Black


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

BUMP!


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

Order your set now !!


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)




----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

V718 goodness...


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

Custom Midnight Blue from one of customers in Alaska


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

PMs replied!


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)




----------



## Jman5000 (Nov 8, 1999)

I have the OE 19x9 "RS4" style wheels and stock tire width.

Should I go with a 8.5 or 9.5 width if I want to keep the stock tires?


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

Jman5000 said:


> I have the OE 19x9 "RS4" style wheels and stock tire width.
> 
> Should I go with a 8.5 or 9.5 width if I want to keep the stock tires?


8.5 width. That being said, the 9.5 may work as well...just with a minor stretch


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)




----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

Midnight Blue sample


----------



## Jman5000 (Nov 8, 1999)

VMRWheels said:


>


Do you guys know what width this TT is running? 8.5 or 9.5?


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

Jman5000 said:


> Do you guys know what width this TT is running? 8.5 or 9.5?


Apologies for the late reply!

8.5 width


----------

